

Why We Lie So Well - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6156553-Why-We-Lie-So-Well

======
brg
Lieing has a built in forcing function which serves to motivate a liar to hone
their skill. As the article mentions, one lies to make the world easier; to
avoid harm or receive undeserved reward. But if one is caught in a lie, there
harsh punishment. For obvious lies, this punishment is immediate. Parents send
you to your room without supper, removed from class, found in contempt of
court. This forcing function serves to teach one to refine deception; using
deny-ability, vagueness, omission.

